# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cenk T [Sea Partner, European Freeway, Cerdic Ferry, Syria, Alpha Enterprise]

## Appia_1978

Μια όμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ του Syria:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72765

----------


## gtogias

> Μια όμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ του Syria:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72765


 
Ω, πολύ καλή. Φίλε Appia_1978 μας καταπλήσσεις απόψε.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρακαλώ, ευχαρίστησή μου! Ιδιαίτερα, μετά από τα τόσα που προσφέρετε όλοι σας καθημερινά εδώ στο φόρουμ!!!




> Ω, πολύ καλή. Φίλε Appia_1978 μας καταπλήσσεις απόψε.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## japetus

> Μια όμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ του Syria:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72765


Αυτό είναι το τωρινό Sea Partner (Πρώην Stena Partner) που εκτελεί το Τουρκία-Ουκρανία (Sealines πρώην Stena) ;

----------


## Amorgos66

> Αυτό είναι το τωρινό Sea Partner (Πρώην Stena Partner) που εκτελεί το Τουρκία-Ουκρανία (Sealines πρώην Stena) ;


...δηλαδή αυτό εδώ...

https://www.marinetraffic.com/el/ais...el:SEA_PARTNER

----------


## Akis Dionisis

To ότι θα βλέπαμε τα δύο μοναδικά και εναπομείναντα πλοία αυτής της "οικογένειας" να συναντιόνται μετά από χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αυτό δε θα το πίστευε πραγματικά κανένας.
Στο φατσοτεύτερο έχει κυκλοφορήσει μία φωτό με τα δύο αδέρφια στο Θερμαϊκό.
Το πλοίο είναι ναυλωμένο από Έλληνα και κάνει δρομολόγια μεταξύ Θεσσαλονίκης και Κύπρου. 

Δύο φωτογραφίες μου, με το CENK T αγκυροβολημένο στη ράδα του Θερμαϊκού.
DSC_0018_RoRoCenk-T_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0023_MvCenk-T_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Αγκυροβολημένο χτες στο Θερμαϊκό, περιμένοντας τη σειρά του

P1120625_edited.jpg P1120656_edited.jpg P1120668_edited.jpg P1120679_edited.jpg P1120706_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ότι θα βλέπαμε τα δύο μοναδικά και εναπομείναντα πλοία αυτής της "οικογένειας" να συναντιόνται μετά από χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αυτό δε θα το πίστευε πραγματικά κανένας.
> Στο φατσοτεύτερο έχει κυκλοφορήσει μία φωτό με τα δύο αδέρφια στο Θερμαϊκό.
> Το πλοίο είναι ναυλωμένο από Έλληνα και κάνει δρομολόγια μεταξύ Θεσσαλονίκης και Κύπρου. 
> 
> Δύο φωτογραφίες μου, με το CENK T αγκυροβολημένο στη ράδα του Θερμαϊκού.
> DSC_0018_RoRoCenk-T_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0023_MvCenk-T_Ps_Ready.jpg


:Όντως εκπληκτική η συνάντηση των 2 εναπομεινάντων της σειράς!

----------


## alkeos

Τις καλημέρες του σήμερα το πρωι 7 παρά είπε στη Θεσσαλονίκη το Cenk T

P1130054_edited.jpg P1130081_edited.jpg P1130103_edited.jpg P1130106_edited.jpg P1130125_edited.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

όμορφες!  :Tennis:  Ξέρουμε ποιός είναι ο Έλληνας ναυλωτής;

----------


## alkeos

> όμορφες!  Ξέρουμε ποιός είναι ο Έλληνας ναυλωτής;


Ευχαριστώ! Η SBS Shipping (Σαμοθρακίτης), ο ίδιος που ναύλωνε και το Lider Trabzon και το Severine

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πάντως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε από το γκαράζ του, ότι έχει πολύ κίνηση η γραμμή αυτή, μιας και τη δουλεύουν τρία Ro/Ro 
τo AKRITAS ή το VASSILIOS και τα CENK T/G 
Μία φωτό κι από μένα επάνω από το Blue Star Myconos στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
DSC_0117_BsMyconosLast_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Από την πρώτη συνάντηση (12/5) στη Θεσσαλονίκη με το αδερφάκι του, ro-ro Pelagitis

P1090113_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Αφήνοντας τη Θεσσαλονίκη, 28/5

P1100913_edited.jpg P1100954_edited.jpg P1100972_edited.jpg P1100990_edited.jpg P1110002_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η σημερινή άφιξη νωρίς το πρωί

P1150693_edited.jpg P1150695_edited.jpg P1150699_edited.jpg P1150714_edited.jpg P1150690_edited.jpg

----------

